# Breeding question



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You all know that our plans are to build another coop and get a few 'special hens' but someone told me that if I breed one of my Easter Eggers to a Copper Maran then the chicks would be olive eggers. Is this true? I would LOVE to have some hens that lay olive eggs and a neighbor has an extra Copper Maran rooster she would lend me for a bit.


*fingers crossed*

If this is true then I may need to borrow your incubator Robin!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Dark Brown x Blue = Olive.
View attachment 19786

Pic credit to unknown original poster.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have Cochin/Ameracauna mix and they lay green eggs


----------

